# Ipad4 retina, suprimer un album



## Clovis_rdf (5 Avril 2013)

Un bonjour de l'autre côté de la grande mare, d'un usager qui en a marre aussi...:mouais:




J'ai offert à ma compagne un ipad4 avec écran retina, une merveille bien sûr.
Sauf que.

Je ne sais comment elle a fait son compte, mais elle a télé versé accidentellement un dossier de 4800 images depuis le mac-mini vers sa tablette.
Évidemment l'appareil est maintenant si saturé qu'on ne peux même plus faire de mise-à-jour.

Comme vous le savez, on accède les images par le petit icone avec un marguerite, nommé simplement photo. Dans les onglets du haut, je vois différents sujets, album, visages, lieux, modifier etc.
Les  photos à détruire sont dans le premier onglet simplement nommé 'photo' ce qui est aussi le nom du dossier dans le macmini.

J'ai lu tout l'après-midi; les instruction de la bête, fait des recherches sur Google et tenté en vain d'effacer ces images (Je ne trouve aucune commande d'effacement) J'ai physiquement connecté les deux appareils avec le fil idoine et depuis le macmini, je ne vois absolument pas ces images ou le dossier qui les contient.

Je ne trouve aucun moyen d'effacer ces images que ce soit individuellement ou en groupe. Je suis désespéré...

Toi qui sais tout, dis-moi toute la vérité, je suis con ou j'envoie l'appareil à la casse ?


----------



## Lauange (5 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

La marche à suivre :

Pour supprimer des photos et des vidéos synchronisées :
Dans iTunes, sélectionnez licône de votre appareil dans la liste des appareils, sur la gauche. Cliquez sur longlet Photos dans la fenêtre qui souvre.
Choisissez Synchroniser les photos depuis.
Sur un Mac, choisissez iPhoto ou Aperture dans le menu local.
Sur un PC Windows, choisissez Photoshop Album ou Photoshop Elements dans le menu local.
Choisissez Albums sélectionnés et désélectionnez les albums ou les collections que vous souhaitez supprimer.
Cliquez sur Appliquer.


----------



## Clovis_rdf (5 Avril 2013)

J'ai fini par comprendre qu'il n'y a pas moyen d'effacer du contenu, mais il suffit de choisir un dossier vide et de synchroniser Le Ipad sur ce dossier  pour faire disparaître le contenu.

Merci de votre aide...


----------

